# ABN for "convenience fee"



## leeannatk (Dec 6, 2012)

Our multispecialty group has recently added several internal medicine groups so we are getting used to billing Medicare. The question I have circles around convenience fees for venipuncuture/lab draw. 
My understanding is that the Medicare reimbursement for 36415 is $0. Our offices would still like to offer the convenience of lab draws to the patients. Can we no charge the 36415, and then charge a convenience fee of say $15 to the patient. If so - are we required to give an ABN for this charge?

Thank you in advance for your insite.
Lee Ann CPC, CHA, CHC, CHPC


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Per your contract with Medicare, you are required to bill all services to them. If you have reason to believe that a service will not be paid, you have the patient sign the ABN form before providing the service. You must then bill that service with a modifier so that your EOB will come back with a patient due amount for that service. See this web page for the modifiers http://www.capturebilling.com/commonly-used-medicare-modifiers-ga-gx-gy-gz/


----------

